# EFOY Fuel Cells



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi All 

Just looking at the Euramobil website I see they are starting to put EFOY fuel cells onto some of their top models. 

Any opinions? does anyone have one? I know they are expensive but on face value seem extremely efficient 

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stick on a big pot of coffee, search MHF for EFOY, and settle down for a long read 

Dave


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Stick on a big pot of coffee, search MHF for EFOY, and settle down for a long read
> 
> Dave


Fair enough I am obviously way behind the times

Strangely enough coffee has just finished filtering :lol: must be an omen :lol:

Thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Expect a few comments as well.

EFOY is the new "Gas Attack"!!!! 8O 8O 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Those who've got them and those, except for Eddie van B, who sell them love them. Those who haven't and, to be fair, some who have done quite a lot of research enjoy taking a pop at them. Maybe "enjoy" is a bit strong but as Dave B says, settle down for a good long read. Yes, they're expensive and yes, I have one and come in the first category.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

me too


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You could always start your read here !

http://www.motts.org/FUEL CELL COMPILATION.pdf

C.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

well with many references made to computers do you guys not think that all the multinationals with all their billions to spend have not yet made a viable solution

computers = billions of potentional users
Motorhomers = a niche market

I cant help but think that these devices are the future for sure - but for now they are nice gimmicks that will never pay their own way over time (compared to purchase cost)

I could be wrong - but i'll let everyone else who can afford to find out to tell me how wrong or right I am


----------

